# Scanning problem experience with Cannon PIXMA E600



## htutt (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have scanning problem with my Cannon PIXMA E600. I tried to configure it according to FreeBSD Handbook: Image Scanners. I have checked support devices on sane-project.org. It says the Canon PIXMA E600 status is untested. 

I got the results from my Laptop as bellow:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# sane-find-scanner -q
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x175a [E600 series]) at libusb:/dev/usb:/dev/ugen1.2

# scanimage -L
device `pixma:04A9175A_01444C' is a CANON Canon PIXMA E600 Series multi-function peripheral
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/graphics/sane-backends # 

# scanimage -T
scanimage: open of device pixma:04A9175A_01444C failed: Operation not supported
```

My devfs.rules file

```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660 group cups

[system=5]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group usb
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group usb
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660 group usb
add path 'usb*' mode 0660 group usb
```

Printing by using CUPS is OK with this Printer Canon PIXMA E600. I would like to have scanning experience on my FreeBSD. Please share your experience with me.
Thank you.

Best Regards,
Htut


----------

